# Verlauf an beliebige Form anpassen



## fluessig (7. Juli 2004)

Wie kann ich einen Farbverlauf einer beliebigen Form anpassen?

 Zum Beispiel soll ein Buchstabe sozusagen einen gelben Kern haben aber aussen Rot werden.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (7. Juli 2004)

*Streifenhörnchen*

Also,

am komfortabelsten geht das mit den Fülloptionen.

Du erzeugst eine neue Ebene, auf der sich Dein Opjekt befindet.
Mit einem rechten Mausklick in der Ebenenpalette öffnest Du die besagten Fülloptionen mit dem Kontextmenü (Windows), am Mac kannst Du das über die Menüleiste des Programms unter "Ebene" finden.
Die vielen ferschiedenen Möglichkeiten, die sich hier bieten, enthalten u.a. auch, relativ weit unten, den Eintrag "Verlaufsüberlagerung". Hier kannst Du alles mögliche Einstellen, zum Bleistif Art (Kreis, linear, ...), Sorte (z.B. von Schwarz nach Weiß), Deckkraft des Effekts etc.
Darüber hinaus kannst Du bestimmen, wo genau den Verlauf auf der Ebene platziert werden soll: mit grückter Maustaste über dem Dokumentfenster kannst Du die Voransicht Deines Verlaufs beliebig durch die Gegend schieben.
Unter Umständen können bei der generierung des gewünschten Verlaufs Streifen entstehen. Die kannst Du ein wenig kaschieren, indem Du Störungen hineinrechnnen lässt (dafür gibt's auch 'nen Regler). Das ist vor allem für Druckerzeugnisse praktisch, im Screendesign kann das jedoch auch recht hässlich aussehen.


----------



## fluessig (7. Juli 2004)

Ok, die Verlaufsüberlagerung war's nicht was ich gesucht hab. Aber ich kann den Effekt annähernd gut erreichen, indem ich den "Schein nach innen" verwende. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## King Euro (7. Juli 2004)

Du könntest auch die Form auwählen (mit gedrückter strg) dann die Kontur füllen und mit dem Gauschen Weichzeichner versehen. Dann nur nochmal die Form auswählen, strg+shift+I und dann die entf-Taste drücken!
Mhh, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, passiert das gleiche wie bei "Schein nach innen"...., aber mit meiner Variante kannst du es danach besser überarbeiten!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Juli 2004)

Hi fluessig,

genau das ist die Lösung. Schön wenn man sie selbst findet. 

Wichtig für einen ordentlichen Effekt ist, dass du filgende Parameter setzt:

1. Füllmethode: Normal
2. Deckkraft: 100%
3. Technik: Präzise
4. Quelle: Kante

Alles Andere wie Farbe und Größe je nach Geschmack einstellen.

@ King Euro:
Besser nachbearbeiten lässt sich in jedem Fall ein Ebenenstil, da er nicht
physikalisch ins Bild gerechnet wird und so komplett editierbar bleibt. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## King Euro (7. Juli 2004)

Ich meine ja auch mit Filtern der ähnlichem...


----------

